# pdfCrazy's frogroom & frogs



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Well, until recently I didn't have enough of a "frogroom" to merit a thread, but I'm steadily adding tanks as tiem goes by. I got out of the hobby in 2000 right before my son was born, and havnt kept any darts until this year. I started building a few vivs in March, and got my first frogs August 2012 (6 vanzolinii). I'll use this thread to update new tanks, frog additions, etc.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

This is my first viv. Its a 24" wide x 18" deep x 36 inche" tall. This is where my 6 R. Vanzolinii went. They absolutley LOVED these broms in there....too much, I never saw them.

Build thread: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/80412-build-pics-exo-terra-24-x-18-x-36-a.html


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Unfortunatly, one of the plants I introduced had roaches in the pottign soil. I was getting lazy not completly stripping the roots. I could NOT live with roaches in the viv (nor gettign out into my house) so I tore all the plants out and cooked the viv with a small heater, kiling all the roaches. Here are the pics after the rebuild/replant. No broms this time! The Vanzo's had been breeding in the broms as I found eggs upon the teardown. (tads developing). I really want to rear the tads outside the tank, not in tank, so I wont be going with broms again. Currently, this tank is unoccupied. The only tank I had open when I pulled hte Vanzo's out (dont give me hell for this) was a 10 gallon vert that I moved the vanzo's into. Their "new" home is now built, so I will be moving them into it in days. More on that in a few posts. I've been reluctant to pull them outta the 10 because I've been gettign eggs in film canisters in there.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

The 2nd viv I built was a 10 gallon vert for a group of 5 juvie orange R. Sirensis. Was going to grow them out, and then split them up into a pairs/trios. Unfortunatley, within days of them arriving, 3 of the froglets died of unknown causes. I am certain that 1 of the remaining 2 frogs is a male, he calls ALL the time. I "think" the other is male also based on body shape, and the fact that he hides down in the leaf litter all the time. The calling male stay up in the Philodendron. I love the Pellonia climbing the walls on the left. On the right I've got some Marcgravia climbing up the side. Strawberry begonia, selaginella uncinata, Ficus pumila and java moss. Looking for a proven female Orange Sirensis for the lonely male, actually, 2 proven females.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

The next tank built was another 10 galln vert, and was intended for soem nominant imitators. Other frog opportunities kept appearing left and right, so I havnt got the imi's yet. In the interim, it has temporarily been the hoem to my 6 Vanzo's (yes, 6 in a 10 gallon vert, and they've been breeding in there). They've been in there for 1 month, but hopefully less than a week longer, because their new home is complete, sans growing in.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Next up, we have an 18 x 18 x 24 high Exo terra. This one houses 5 UE Green R. Sirensis. They've been breeding liek crazy,a dn have made a great group frog. TONS of tads in devolpment right now.

Build thread: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/me...-18-x-18-x-24-exo-terra-4-green-sirensis.html

Alocasia 'Polly' Amazonica
Begonia glabra, 
Paradrymonia sp.
Manuran mystery vine
Pellonia pulchra
Pellonia repens
Syngonium rayii
peperomia caperata
peperomia argyreia
Peperomia prostrata
Codonanthe sp.
Columnea sp.
Anthurium andraeanum
Philodendron 'Wend Imbe'
Java moss
aeschynanthus marmoratus


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

The tank the 6 Vanzo's will soon call home is a 45 or 50 gallon breeder. 24" tall, 18" deep, 24" wide. Glass false bottom drains to the front of the tank.

Build thread: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/me...-converted-euro-front-opening-build-pics.html

Plant list:

Alocasia 'polly' Amozonica
Aeschynanthus lobbianus
Cryptanthus bivitattus
Anubias afzelii (looks like its dying though, hopefully it comes back)
Philodendron scandens micans
Calathea sp.
African violet
Saxifraga stolonifera
Philodendron gloriosum (this will get too big eventually, but I couldnt resist since I cannot find anthurium warocqueanum
Peperomia pusteolata
Peperomia serpens
Ficus pumilia var. Quercifolia
Paradrymonia sp.
Manuran mystery vine
microsorum musifolium 'crocodyllus'
Anubias nana
selaginella kraussiana


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Got a trio of Leucomelas last week. Such characters, and so bold. Will hop right onto my hand and let we walk around with them if I wanted. These were sold to me as a proven trio.....we'll see if they breed for me. No pics of the leucs yet, but I'll post some in the future. For now, heres a pic of the end of their tank.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

And now for soem full shots of the room. Frog rack, Bug cultures, and tadpole rack.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

My plant rack, spare broms, and one of my prized possession, my pfeilgiftfrösche (Poison dart frog) poster. Yes its german. From the mid 90's. Species names have all changed, and some mis-identified frogs. An imitator is labeld as a quic and stuff. Its still cool, and IMPOSSIBLE to find.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

OK..................and heres the kicker. All this is not just my frogroom, its my little 200 Sq. Ft. bedroom. Had to move back into the parents house in February, and they dont want my hobby anywhere in their house except mr room. So, I make do. Nothing like waking up at 7:00 to multiple species of frogs calling 2 feet from you. Its my alarm clock.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

And of course, I'm forgetting other stuff here. For example, my 4 new R. 'Chazuta' Imitator and their 10 gallon vert. A little reclusive, but their tank is not grown in at all. But plenty of leaf litter and film canisters they are using to hide in.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

And......yes theres more. The tank my 5 Benedicta are going in. Glass false bottom is finished, background installed. Yet to get substrate, plants and leaf litter. The Benedicta are currently in variou states of development. 2 are frogpoles about to morph out, the others all have back legs. Pics of them tomorrow, along with my 4 Yellow P. Terreblis tads. The Benedicta viv is a 20 gallon extra high, basically 2 10 gallon tanks stacked. The side glass is knocked out and converted to front opening.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

My green Sirensis.


----------



## GeckoElements (May 15, 2011)

Love everything but all i got to say is awesome wall paper! 

Wish i had more room for tanks in thestudio apartment. Just started getting into frogs, but i think i love the live tanks the most!


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Yeah....that was my room as a kid. Nobody has taken the time to strip off the old kiddie wallpaper. I guess it still fits, I still watch sci-fi shows and what not. I gotta find some poison dart frog or rainforest themed wallpaper if it exists.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Well, havnt updated this in awhile. ALOT has been added in the last 6 months. A quick list of new additions. Yes, I've been very busy!! Pics will take time, but here s few to follow

2 seperate groups of UE Chazuta imi's for a total of 8
3 O. Pumilio "Black Jeans' Frye Line
4 2010 SNDF O Pumilio Cristobal
4 D. Tinctorius 'Patricia'
10 D. Tinctorius 'Azureus'
2 R. Fantastica Copperhead Todd Kelley line
1 R. Amazonica 'Red'
2 WC D Leucomelas
8 D Tinctorius Surinam Cobalt
5 E. Anthonyii 'Zarajunga'
4 E. Anthonyii 'Sante Isabel'
9 D. Auratus 'Costa Rican'
3 D. Auratus 'Ancon Hills'
14 A. Bassleri 'black' old line
10 D. Tinctorius 'Yellowback'
6 E. Anthonyii 'Highland'
2 E.Tricolor 'Moraspungo'
2 imitator 'nom'
3 P Terriblis 'Yellow'


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

And more pics


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

pdfCrazy said:


> OK..................and heres the kicker. All this is not just my frogroom, its my little 200 Sq. Ft. bedroom. Had to move back into the parents house in February, and they dont want my hobby anywhere in their house except mr room. So, I make do. Nothing like waking up at 7:00 to multiple species of frogs calling 2 feet from you. Its my alarm clock.


I have most of the frogs in my bedroom too! But I have "trained" my frogs to sing after ten o'clock in the morning. Hard task with my Solarte male, but I have had success!
Nice collection and... what a great addiction in six months! Congrats


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

If only.......The singing starts just before the lights go on at 7:30am.....the only way I get to sleep later is with a pillow over my face.


----------



## Trickishleaf (Jun 29, 2012)

I would die! My frogs are 3 rooms away and I'm terrified of the day my Leucs start calling. Not really! But it would be strange to have so many calling frogs in my bedroom. Props to you!

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

I love hearing my Leucs call in the morning. They're pleasant compared to listening to my Zarajunga and Sante Isabel Anthonyii. OMG!


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

This morning my Solarte male began singing at 10:30 (lights off). Better than that! But I hear my anthonyi "Highland" male singing from another room at 7.30 in the morning. I love the song of my frogs - and when I don't hear them, I'm going to check that everything in vivs is OK.


----------



## Coqui (Jan 17, 2013)

Great looking frog room. Isn't amazing
How you start with a nice spacious space
And it gets filled up so quickly. Lol


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

pdfCrazy said:


> I love hearing my Leucs call in the morning. They're pleasant compared to listening to my Zarajunga and Sante Isabel Anthonyii. OMG!


As much as I love my Santa Isabel they are by far the loudest and most annoying. I have 4 males and they will battle ALL day sometimes. I think because it's so high pitched and echoes through the house more so than my others.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

the tads I sent you look like they have morphed out nicely so far.

Good job.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

A nice little upgrade going in on alot of the tanks. Some existing tanks, and quite a few new builds.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

My Octoblepherum moss spreading after 4-5 months.



My big Exo, rhaphidophora celatocaulis, Pyrrosia Christii


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

And the big update. These are the new tanks I've been working on. There are 8 total of this size. 24" deep, 24" tall, and 12" wide. Slope/Slant fronts.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

And one of those tanks planted. Ficus Villosa on the clay/cork background along with Huperzia squarosa. This one is for a small group of Chazuta Imi's.



FTS


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

WhatwhatWhat? Slope front vivs?


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Lol, Doug. http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/78254-pumilos-slope-front-viv-measurements.html If these tanks look familiar, they should.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/60340-my-first-clay-backgrounds.html


----------



## HDreptiles (Jun 20, 2011)

Nice tanks. Your room looks like mine, but mine is fish tanks. Lol.

Anyway, where did you get those crazy LED bulbs, and what are the specs on them?


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

They are 13 watt Jungle dawns from LightYourReptiles.


----------



## HDreptiles (Jun 20, 2011)

pdfCrazy said:


> They are 13 watt Jungle dawns from LightYourReptiles.


Thank you.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Cristobal Viv


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Cauchero viv, nobody in there yet, just growing in.


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

What is the purpose/benefit of the slope front?


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

mydumname said:


> What is the purpose/benefit of the slope front?


Theres no gaps in the glass as in the euro fronts. You dont lose and FF's. No track required, or track to come lose (silicone on plastic dosnt stick well). Theres 2 drawbacks though: 1.) Keeping the door open/up can be a pain for tank maintenance. 2.) Getting glass cut at right angles can be a pain.


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

Gotchya....yeah number 2 sounds like it could be tough. Just need a good glass cutter I guess. Or should I say a patient one.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

What brom is it in cauchero tank? Nice dark green.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

That is a recent addition I received from another member. All I can tell you is that it was Jason Desantis at TropicalPlantz.com I thought about emailing him a pic and asking for an ID but havnt yet


----------



## vivarium_jon (Feb 15, 2013)

Great looking tanks, keep up the good work!


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks for the compliments guys. More tanks built and more to go. Just havnt had the time for pics and uploading.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Well, had to let my collection of frogs go, due to a move and some personal problems a month ago. Definetly suffering frog FLS. (Frog-Loss-Syndrome). Tanks are all up and running, but havnt had access to them as they are some distance away. Hoping to get back frogs in the near future. Soonest would be 2-3 months, more likely 6-10 months.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Glad to hear you might be back soon.....When your back send me a pm...


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

A little update on tanks


----------



## xIslanderx (Dec 8, 2012)

They look nice, but the pics are showing up sideways on my computer. 
Anyone else?



pdfCrazy said:


> A little update on tanks


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

All of them are great, but I am digging that 3rd one. Are they all fireballs? Excellent work man!


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Thats the basti tank. Lotta firballs dongers, and an unknown brom ive been using


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

xIslanderx said:


> They look nice, but the pics are showing up sideways on my computer.
> Anyone else?


Phone pics.......go figure


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

Hey buddy... Are you back? What frogs are you keeping? Good to see you posting again


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Yellowback tincs, cobalts, azureus, bastis, vulture point, el dorados, isla popa, variabilis, varadero, vanzos, WB leucs, yellow galacs, benedicta, chazuta imis, green sirensis, and lotsa crested geckos


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

That's really good news. 



pdfCrazy said:


> Yellowback tincs, cobalts, azureus, bastis, vulture point, el dorados, isla popa, variabilis, varadero, vanzos, WB leucs, yellow galacs, benedicta, chazuta imis, green sirensis, and lotsa crested geckos


----------



## GBR (Jun 7, 2013)

Love the little guys in your tank. Well done!


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Lotsa new babies. pics soon


----------



## Coqui (Jan 17, 2013)

Congrats on all the new offsprings, can't wait for pics.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

New video of our frogroom

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i8EKlJRnGQ4


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I spent the last half hour to watch your video. Gorgeous, congratulations!


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

rigel10 said:


> I spent the last half hour to watch your video. Gorgeous, congratulations!


So did I, that is a really awesome frog room! I love how jungly your tanks are and all the shingling Marcgravia and Rhaphidophara definitely complete the look.

What are the dimensions on your slanted tanks? I really like those as well as the extra high tank you converted. Do you think you can go into more detail on those?

John


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

The smaller slant front tanks are 24 deep, 24 high, and 11.75 wide. Designed so they would fit on a wire bakers rack. Pumilo (Doug) built these and I picked them up from him a little over a year ago. Simple acrylic hinges window screen/frame vents front and top back dual Mistking nozzles.


----------



## ngeno626 (Nov 14, 2013)

great looking little bastis and the vivs grew in awesome. your room looks great


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

HUGE update coming!! Check back soon


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Its sad to see other hobbyist's getting out of the hobby, even if temporary. But.....at the same time, it can open up incredible opportunities for other's. I'm just sayin......20 + Exo Terra tanks, 100 misting nozzles, 3 mistking pumps, custom racks, lighting, etc


----------



## Frog pool13 (Oct 30, 2013)

Can we get an update! Big fan of frog room videos, keep up the good work!


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)




----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Feed me already. I'm a bottomless pit!!


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

cobalt female


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

azureus female


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

varadero


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

baby green aurotaenia wide band


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

charco la pava tank 24" x 24" x 18"


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

new tank, no inhabitants yet


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

isla colon


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

escudo tank, pair


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

pdfCrazy said:


>


What kind of plant is the one to the right of the azureus? With long leaves? Thanks


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Yes, I would like to know also. I have about 10 species I need to do an ID thread on, and that is one of them. I suspect its a rare(er) calathea species


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

What's a green aurotaenia wide band?


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

Whatever it is, i like it.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Spaff said:


> What's a green aurotaenia wide band?


http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/breeding-eggs-tadpoles/218170-first-aurotaenia-eggs.html


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

I think what Zach was alluding to is that green and wide band are two very different aurotaenia.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)




----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Baby bahia grande cristobal.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

baby popa pumilio


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

baby basti's


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

umbellata doing well


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

epiphytes etc. said:


> I think what Zach was alluding to is that green and wide band are two very different aurotaenia.


Yeah, that's what I'm getting at. There's green aurotaenia and wide-banded aurotaenia. There aren't, to my knowledge, green, wide-banded aurotaenia.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Just wide banded, not green which is a different morph.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Yepp, my bad. They are wide banded. Came from Jessica (Lady Keiva), and if I remember, she got hers from Scott menigoz and him via Ray Codere. Too many morphs of these differentiated. Narrow band, wide band, green, gold, (yellow?). Early import, colombian, ecuadorian.....etc

I had some MANY years ago......say 97-98, but they were narrow banded. Got them from a friend now out of the hobby Ryan Carr.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Escudo ninja


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

escodo again


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Tadpole water


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

misting nozzles connections and house


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Plant cuttings growing in


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

don't know why duplicate picture's


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

plant racks


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

isopod bins


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

springtails


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

New plants and cuttings growing in.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

charco la pava


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

I guess we're officially now working with Red Ackie Monitors! Super excited!


----------



## PFG (Oct 9, 2014)

I've been wanting Red Ackies for a long time... Now I'm set on getting some kingorum - whenever I can bring myself to stop buying frogs for more than a couple of weeks, that is. 

Are you breeding orange/red Isla Popa?


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

PFG said:


> I've been wanting Red Ackies for a long time... Now I'm set on getting some kingorum - whenever I can bring myself to stop buying frogs for more than a couple of weeks, that is.
> 
> Are you breeding orange/red Isla Popa?


Kingorum are like an entire paycheck for a pair of normals. And no, not working with red/orange popa, only green/gold.


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Ackies are great, i had a pair of yellow and a pair of red back in 2001-2004, along with a nice group of Blue spot Timor monitor's..


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Hey, Terribilis don't climb! Get down I say!


----------



## Celtic Aaron (Jun 12, 2013)

TheCoop said:


> Ackies are great, i had a pair of yellow and a pair of red back in 2001-2004, along with a nice group of Blue spot Timor monitor's..


Haha! Didn't you tell them the rules?


----------



## JoeKitz (Sep 18, 2017)

Awesome video and tanks! Do you have any pictures of Pyrrosia christii? How did you mount that plant in your viv?


----------

